# Pet-friendly hotels for our GSDs



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking to take a trip and want to include my GSD and haven't had any luck in my searching for large dog pet-friendly hotels. Does anyone know of any specialized hotels like that? He's about 75-80 lbs and i live in Texas and was hoping to find a place here to go.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

We've had luck at Super 8, Holiday Inn and Best Western. Both in Canada and in the States. My favorite is Super 8.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Pet Friendly Hotels 

I clicked on Texas at the above link and then on the first hotel there...Sheridan I think...THEY HAVE DOG BEDS!!!


Some more sites I found:

Dog Friendly 

Pet Friendly Hotels


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I like Red Roof Inn. I stayed at them when I was stateside with Perle, and Hannah. They are clean and very friendly, at least the ones I stayed in( Houston, Texas, and Tampa, as well as Ft Myers Florida, and also my homestate, Anchorage, Alaska).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use Petswelcome.com as well to find hotels. I've stayed at Ramada, Holiday Inns, Howard Johnsons, Best Westerns, Marriott, Hampton Inn and a number of non-chain hotels with a large dog. I've also stayed at quite a few pet friendly cabins/cottages with two dogs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I think your best bet is to check the web for pet friendly lodging in the state of Texas.
It has been our experience that it can come down to an individual location. Not all of the hotels in a specific chain allow dogs.

Here's a little travel hint. To save yourself some possible problems bring your dog's health records, license etc with you.
Have fun!!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I think this a great thread for us that want to travel with our GSD's. Any way we can sticky this?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Almost all La Quinta locations allow dogs.

Some places have size and/or breed limitations so it's best to call and ask before making the reservation (no matter where you go).


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Red Roof Inn allows pets with no deposit, that is where myself and a bunch of my friends stay for dog shows and reasonable priced (plus their coffee machine in the lounge is good)


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

laQuinta

dog is free also WOOOOO


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Great thread! This morning I was just thinking of planning a trip to a national park or somewhere and was thinking of a pet friendly lodging so we could take the pups. 

I'm going to look for the Gatlinburg/North Georgia area. If I find anything cool I'll post it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Extended Stay America takes pets. Though they are set up for those that stay for an extended period of time (Hence the name) they also take overnighters. There IS an extra fee for a dog but no size/breed limitation. (My mom works for them and they have had several Great Danes and Pitts stay where she works. )

They also have a fridge, microwave, stove and coffee maker(including coffee) in the rooms. As well as pots and pans and all the necessary other "stuff" (except food) if you want to cook your own meals.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I have never had a problem finding a hotel... I am surprised that you would. 

If you are on a budget try Motel 6 or Red Roof Inn's, they always accept pets. Lots of other chain hotels do, but just check the individual hotel. some have wt. restrictions. 

If you are looking for something more upscale try the W hotels.. they are super for those with pets! Also the Loews and Mayfair hotels go all out to pamper dogs.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

DRURY hotel chain. I always have my family stay there-check out the great prices, the free breakfast, the free snack and cocktail (up to 3 per day?!) everyday!, pet friendly, pool, weight room, on and on , free long distance, free high speed internet, etc, etc.

And super duper service. My folks are disabled and the staff hauls in all their luggage , sets them up, what ever in the most pleasant way! Can't say enough about DRURY.

If buyers require an overnight stay to pick up their puppy I always recomment this chain and they always give glowing reports.
Here's a link to Corpus Cristi Texas Drury

http://www.hotelsbycity.net/guides/usa/texas/corpus-christi/10091547/


----------



## well_armed (Mar 20, 2007)

i've used http://www.bringfido.com for places that are dog friendly


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys, I knew this would be the place to get my question answered and then some. So far the ones I had called weren't allowing pets over 20lbs! Yikes. So thanks again everyone the links are very helpful!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Motel6 is a standard - exterior access is handy with dogs. I always call ahead because corporate policy is one dog (one small dog I think) per room - the rest (large dog, two large dogs and so on) is up to the site manager. 
Super 8 works too. I'd say pick upone of the books on pet lodging and email or call the motels / hotels listed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieGreat thread! This morning I was just thinking of planning a trip to a national park or somewhere and was thinking of a pet friendly lodging so we could take the pups.
> 
> I'm going to look for the Gatlinburg/North Georgia area. If I find anything cool I'll post it.


If you're thinking about the Smoky Mountains, just be forewarned that dogs are not allowed on trails inside the Smoky Mountains National Park. They are allowed at "scenic lookout" areas. I went on vacation in Gatlinburg several years ago with my two dogs. It was a great vacation but we knew about the park. There is one trail where dogs are allowed, it is the Gatlinburg Trail which leads out of the national park towards Gatlinburg.
I stayed at a really nice pet friendly cabin in the area and the dogs had a lot of fun. We went on a nature drive in the park which the dogs enjoyed too. There is also a mall in Gatlinburg where you can bring dogs in-- or at least there was when we went. They allowed dogs inside the mall so they could get to the pet store that was in there, a cute boutique type store.

You can see pics of my dogs from the trip here: 
http://www.chicagocanine.com/ginger/smokeypics.html


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Super 8 Motel in Lebanon, Indiana allows GSD as well as Big Walker Motel in Blaine, Virginia right near Big Walker Mountain.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a great thread. I know most motel 6's have rooms with easy outside access, but do super 8's? I am looking for Cabins actually on the east coast that will allow my German Shepherd.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No, most Super8s have inside corridors. It's motel-by-motel with them and dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: aubieGreat thread! This morning I was just thinking of planning a trip to a national park or somewhere and was thinking of a pet friendly lodging so we could take the pups.
> ...


Thanks! After some checking I saw the Tenn. Park rules and not dogs, so we'll probably go to somewhere in Georgia, Georgia State parks allow dogs, so do Callaway Gardens, and there are tons of pet friendly cabins and some of the hotels listed in this thread. 

I guess whenever we go up to the SMNP and Tenn will have to be an "adult" only trip.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Rhett_JuteThanks for all the help guys, I knew this would be the place to get my question answered and then some. So far the ones I had called weren't allowing pets over 20lbs! Yikes. So thanks again everyone the links are very helpful!


20 lbs?!! Jeez, even my Corgis wouldn't be allowed! Heck, a couple of my cats weigh in around 18 lbs!

Good info to know for any sized dogs. Great thread! 

I would love to find a cottage in southern Maine for a week during the summer. I can't use a place like a motel/hotel that have shared corridors as one of my dogs is very reactive towards other dogs.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I'm on the road without reservations, I first check Red Roof Inns and any of the Choice Motels (Days Inn, Comfort Inn, there's a whole pile of them.) If the motel doesn't allow dogs, they always direct me to one that does.


----------



## Rhett_Jute (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to post an update on finding a really great and affordable place to stay with my GSD which ended up being LaQuinta in Corpus Christi, TX. I had low expectations upon going but the room was very clean, the service very friendly, and Rhett loved sleeping on their beds! Plus they did NOT charge a pet deposit or any fees and I ended up getting a discount since I work for Enterprise Rent a Car yay. I wasn't sure what to expect as far as how Rhett would behave. But he did excellent, didn't tear up anything or leave any kind of mess other than the sand that fell off of his fur from the beach. I only left him alone for like 3 minutes when i went to get my luggage and he just patiently waited by the door for me.

anyways go for LaQuinta if you want to avoid fees and get really nice service!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

I live in the Houston area and we travel to Longview and Fort Worth quite a bit...we always stay at Baymont Inn and Suites...very pet friendly, some charge for pets, some don't, depends on the management. We have always had good luck with them.


----------

